# how was your opener for elk



## pizzaman_288 (Apr 26, 2010)

went out today and all we saw were some tracks that went across the road and a lot of deer tracks how was the opener for you guys also anyone have any tips on some places to try for a spike elk this is my first year hunting them today we went up logan canyon


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

First site at sunrise, took an hour to climb the to ridge, no tracks in the fresh snow, decided not to sit there...

2nd site parked the truck at 2:30 at my usual parking spot and was going to finish lunch before heading out...
I looked toward the direction I planned to walk and saw elk on the hillside... at only 600 yards!

They were grazing and walking up the hill toward the road I just drove in on...
I hustled to gather up all my chit and started the sneak...

About halfway there another truck drove up the road and they started to spook...
In all, there must have been 40 elk...
mostly cows and calves, but I also saw at least 1 young bull (4X4) and a couple of spikes...
They ran across the road right in front of the other truck...
I guess my little secret is out now...

I had hunted the same place during the gun season because I heard bulls screaming and antlers clashing...
Not the kind of place I would normally look, because it is so close to the road... 

During the gun season, I saw two mature bulls, several young bull and two cows there... (but I had spike tag)...
In hind site, I guess I should have taken a cow when I had the chance, but I was back looking for a cow now...

I already had a little "hidey hole" set up from the gun hunt, so I went there and stayed until dark. They didn't come back and no more elk came up the draw... Two weeks ago the bull were screaming their heads off, but not now... only saw a coyote...

Fun time... at least I know they are there, just need to be at the right place at the right time. A little surprised they were out so early in the afternoon.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I made it out on the opener. It was so cold I honestly didn't venture to far from the truck. Checked on some areas where we've seen elk in the past when there was snow, but saw nothing but deer and moose. Walked up a trail and followed some moose track for who knows how long. Never found the moose.

I took the whole weekend off to hunt, but never made it out because of bad weather and I can't miss my Utes playing. 

I made it up one last time last night, saw a couple deer, but did actually see elk track this time in the snow. All in all, just another excuse to hit the mountains one last time to attempt to chase some big game. It was fun even though I saw ZERO elk....


----------

